# Volunteer work at Museum?



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2006)

I donated some praying mantids to the Houston Museum of Natural Sceince, and recently the museum entomologist contacted me to help out on their insect zoo. I take that as great honor besides having a good chance to work with all kinds of exotic insects. However, this is the first time for me to volunteer in a big Museum, although training will be provided, i have no idea what to expect, I might be involved in docent work or breeding/raising the nursery stock. Could anyone here willing to share his/her experience?


----------



## francisco (Apr 19, 2006)

hello yen,

great opportunity for you.

In my experience, I also donated and still do, mantids,beetles and any other exotic invert I can get my hands on to the Insect zoo.

Basicly you will be helping on the displays,cleaning,feeding and perhaps even talking about the bugs.

good luck and if you can tell me what they have and if they are open to trades,very unlikely,since every animal should have permits(???)

Nevertheless I would like to trade or even donate some of my inverts,let me know Yen.

thanks

Best regards and have fun.

FT


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info FT. I am going there tomorrow to met up with the museum curator and the entomologist. Will find out what species do they have at this moment. I know they have all kind of bugs of different species like assasin bugs, tarantulas, centipedes, roaches, water scorpians, phasmids, milipedes, beetles, butterflies, etc. Ops i forgot mantis too, there were orchid mantis, dead leaf mantis, some T. Sigiana, and other species besides the one i donated. I will PM you on insect trading.


----------



## francisco (Apr 20, 2006)

HEllo YEn,

Thanks

A full report and pics will also be great.

have lots of fun.

FT


----------

